

Startup Ideas i killed so far - jain_chirag04

8 startup ideas i killed so far.<p>http://chiragjain.tumblr.com/post/19578015287/startup-ideas-killed-so-far
======
tzaman
1\. Read the instructions how to post links on HN

2\. Show us the ideas that you didn't kill - those are more interesting.

~~~
jain_chirag04
1\. Sorry my bad! I will take care of it next time. 2\. Hopefully in near
future..;)

